# Please help m find a Japanesse Jiu-Jitsu school in Mansfield/South  Arlington texas area



## jwmims (Jan 20, 2013)

I need help finding a Japanesse jiu-jitsu school in my area Mansfield/South arlington texas area.I have searched the web for days and cannot
find anything but BJJ schools.If anyone knows of a school anywhere near me please let me know.I would love to study this style of martial art
but there is no info on any JJJ schools anywhere near me on the web just alot of BJJ and i dont think that style is for me.If you know of any i would love to hear from you.Cheers,
Thanks you,
James


----------



## the8th_light (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi James,

We have a Hakkoryu Shihan in Austin, but unfortunately that's about a three hour drive for you.

http://hakkoryu.com/shihan/john-cole-seizan/
http://hakkoryu-kennin.org/

Good luck with your search,

Devon Smith


----------

